# Fan Forced Ovens Effect On Bread



## Yeastie Beastie (15/7/09)

Pretty new the whole bread making game but want to know if the circulation of air accumulated by the fan in an oven has a direct effect on baking bread. 
The reason I ask is that my past 2 loaves have been very dense and heavy - I used the fan.
I just removed one from the oven now and it's perfect - Fan was off.

I know during the "proving" stage it is recommended that that it sit in a draft free area, hence the reason for the question.

Cheers,
Kev.


----------



## RobB (17/7/09)

Our cakes and loaves rise more evenly and have a more even colour with the fan off, but having the fan on hasn't caused a dense or heavy loaf.

If you're new to baking as you say, perhaps you're just getting better with each loaf which might explain the earlier failures.


----------



## Fourstar (17/7/09)

​


Yeastie Beastie said:


> The reason I ask is that my past 2 loaves have been very dense and heavy - I used the fan.
> I just removed one from the oven now and it's perfect - Fan was off.



Its the middle of winter, proving takes ALOT longer than usual. I'd say its an issue with underkneading (havent worked the gluten enough hence its cakey) or you have underproofed it, with the 1st growth and the final 'proof' before baking.


----------



## seemax (17/7/09)

+1 
I doubt it's the fan.

Proofing takes a long time in cold weather... and if it ain't proofed properly the end result is a baked concrete block.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (18/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> ​
> Its the middle of winter, proving takes ALOT longer than usual. I'd say its an issue with underkneading (havent worked the gluten enough hence its cakey) or you have underproofed it, with the 1st growth and the final 'proof' before baking.



Thanks,

Could be it by the sounds of it.
I usually just wait for it to get to 2x it's original size. I'll try for longer toady.


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (20/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> ​
> Its the middle of winter, proving takes ALOT longer than usual. I'd say its an issue with underkneading (havent worked the gluten enough hence its cakey) or you have underproofed it, with the 1st growth and the final 'proof' before baking.



Would you look at that. 
I sat my bowl on my heat mat today and proofed for a hell of a lot longer. Just cut it open and it came out really well.
Thanks for your input.

Kev.


----------



## seemax (20/7/09)

Good work.

Remember, lots of kneading and long proofing makes fluffly bread.

The right flour helps too... you want basic bread flour (around 11% protein) at a minimum. Supermarkets sell 5kg bags for $10.


----------



## Screwtop (20/7/09)

Common problem (fan forced oven, that can only be used as fan forced). Heat to max setting for 10 min, then place a baking tray on the bottom shelf or oven floor for 5 min. Turn the oven off and put your loaf into the oven along with a kettle full of boiling water into the baking tray. After 15 min return heat to 200C until baked.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------

